# When do you get a second 15 minute break?



## JustTapSkip (Nov 14, 2021)

When I was hired and I’m sure as everyone was hired we got a Stores wage and hour form. On it it, it says if a TM scheduled workday is at least 7 Hours but fewer than 11 we are entitled to, two 15 minute paid breaks. I had a hurdle with my TL and they said we can only take a second 15 minute break when we work 8 hours. But on MYTime and the break schedule it gives me the two 15 minute breaks when I work 7.25 or 7.75 hours. I feel like if I ask my TL showing the form they’ll be really annoyed and possibly give me a hard time time about it. So am I entitled to a second 15 or not?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 14, 2021)

Keep in mind lunches, if your scheduled only 7 hours then  subtract 30 minutes for lunch your under 7 and don’t get a 2nd break.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 15, 2021)

I don't think you are supposed to subtract the lunch. At my store we get two 15s if we are scheduled seven hours or more, plus the paid meal break. If the system does it, that's good enough for me.


----------



## MrT (Nov 15, 2021)

There should be a poster board in your tsc area with break information.  Im pretty sure its still the 7 hours mark but i do believe it is supposed to be 7 working hours but im not positive.  Probably should of paid more attention on the workday training we had to do last month.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 15, 2021)

Target has never made it clear, but I go with what @happygoth says because when you schedule someone for exactly 7 hours (1pm-8pm), myTime automatically schedules them for 2 breaks and a lunch. If Target built it into the system this way, then I figure that's what we should do.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 15, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I don't think you are supposed to subtract the lunch. At my store we get two 15s if we are scheduled seven hours or more, plus the paid meal break. If the system does it, that's good enough for me.


At my store we subtract the lunch, breaks are given based on hours worked you don’t work on lunch therefore it doesn’t count towards hours worked. I know all store are not the same so, if your store gives you a second at 6 and a half hours great.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 15, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> At my store we subtract the lunch, breaks are given based on hours worked you don’t work on lunch therefore it doesn’t count towards hours worked. I know all store are not the same so, if your store gives you a second at 6 and a half hours great.


I don't think it has anything to with the paid breaks. State laws vary.


----------



## jsgoofn (Nov 25, 2021)

It's a "huddle" not a "hurdle" that you have with your TL to discuss stuff.


----------



## jackandcat (Nov 25, 2021)

I think state laws vary. In our store, if you work a 6.5 hour shift, you get two 15s as well as your 30-minute meal break.  Washington law may be a big part of this.


----------

